# adding the dechlorinator during a



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

i have a 33 g community tank and i take out 25% every 2 weeks. Do you add the dechloinator and stuff when all the freash water is in the tank, or do you add it before


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I add it before I put in the tank, I put the water in a 5g pucket and add de-chlor, salt, etc. stir it then pour it into the tank


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

kouma said:


> I add it before I put in the tank, I put the water in a 5g pucket and add de-chlor, salt, etc. stir it then pour it into the tank


 same here except i add a neutral regualtor along with the dechlor and aquarium salt.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I do the same thing


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

that must be a big bucket (5 gallons) wow probably hard to lift


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

kouma said:


> I add it before I put in the tank, I put the water in a 5g pucket and add de-chlor, salt, etc. stir it then pour it into the tank


 I do the same thing too.. but add love and prayers before i pour it in the tank.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i heard that its best to add the dechlorinator to the water to be added and let it sit for a few minutes before putting it in


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I add after I have done the water change. Those things take long enough, I can't imagine adding dechlorinator to every bucket of water before I put it in the tank. I haven't had any problems my way.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

start-rite is a good product , i add that when doing water change , but never done the salt thing! is that recomended?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> start-rite is a good product , i add that when doing water change , but never done the salt thing! is that recomended?


 The addition of salt can help in treating minor injuries and maintaining the overall health of the fish. I guess it may help with gill function and coloration, at least as the advertising on the container claims anyway.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

If doing a normal water change of 25% or less, adding after should be fine. If doing a 50% I would add to tank before unless using the bucket method. I never use that many chem in my tanks unless it's fry's.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

do it what ever way feels the best for you. have no guilty thoughts? sometime you may even forget to add that stuff or have thoughs did i add it or not thoughts. i know i have but i have multi-number of tanks!


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I usually add the dechlorinator in the tank before I add the water in. Why? It is because the water coming in the tank has chlorine in it and the fishes are exposed to it if you do it after.


----------

